# 7 month GSD taping irritation



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

Ok so I taped my 7 month olds ears up, Thor was being mister miserable about it. Taped them last night, taping looked good, this morning there is a ton of redness and irritation so i untaped them and now both ears are done and slighty swollen. I checked for seperation of skin from cartilage but there is none. So it seems to be just swollen skin. Before his one ear would would be up most the time and occasionally both would pop when he found our neighbors cat. I used ear forms and osteobond with foam tape so it would pull out his ear hair with surgical tape over. Did I ruin his ears?? I hope not... his dad was east german working sable and mom was american saddle back and he was from a reputable breeder with papers. Will his ears go back to the way they were? at least i got up sometimes when he was gonna hunt ?


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

Both parents ears were up


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

Now swelling gone ears super floppy what now??


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

I hate to say this - and take it with a grain of salt because I am no expert, but the ears appear to have no cartilage. Pup's ears go through up and down and the process strengthens the cartilage but usually they will be just half floppy. Unfortunately, you pup looks to be weak at the ear base and I have never seen a 7 month old with nothing at the ear base.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know it is not the result you were looking for but this is my take: let it be and enjoy your pup.


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

They were half floppy prior to the irritation... now its getting weird and ill add lictures when i get home but his ears look like the base is super supportive and holding up the middle where they break forward and fold in the middle like a piece of pizza.


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks wolfy i am but i want u guys to see later today...


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/753501-floppy-ears-2.html


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*IF* you are going to tape, go back to your breeder for specific instructions.
If breeder is too far from you, skype a session with him/her.

Otherwise, a knowledgeable vet can show you how.


Good luck
Moms


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks mom i did get pretty specific instructions from the breeder and maybe i freaked out and took the tape off too early. I am gonna post some pics today and see what yall say but I think im done taping. The breeder suggested to just use moleskin on the inside to brace whats the take on that route?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If it gets inflamed, the tissue will swell and become heavier, which makes it even harder for the ears to stand up.
Anecdote: This is the opposite situation. Years ago I got a Whippet pup and her ears stood up, which, of course, is a no-no in that breed. So I taped them folded down with blue painter's tape. She was lying on her bed (like Whippets do!) and when my teenage son saw her like that, he told me, "Mom, you are crazy!" I took a different look at her and told him that he was completely right, took off the tapes and it never bothered me again for all the 15 years she was with us.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

If you can’t get a vet or breeder to do it, don’t do it yourself. Also, I used to worry about my puppies ears going up and panic until I realized, I didn’t care either way. Your dog will be unique and beautiful and frankly, less people on the street will cross if they see you both walking by!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

germanshepowner said:


> If you can’t get a vet or breeder to do it, don’t do it yourself. Also, I used to worry about my puppies ears going up and panic until I realized, I didn’t care either way. Your dog will be unique and beautiful and frankly, less people on the street will cross if they see you both walking by!



All true but I know it is still a bummer. It does teach you about loving a dog unconditionally though. If you find a dog like that in a shelter, you don't even think twice. Humans are weird. Dogs don't care.


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

We are weird... well he is my best buddy so I am not worried about it still gonna post some pics for you guys thanks for all the words of wisdom!


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

And this is what i came home too any advise now lol???!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Advise? ok
Leave his ears alone, give him lots of healthy chews and feed him good food. He is cute and in all these pics he looks sad, probably because you are making him uncomfortable by being upset about something he doesn't understand. And that rash looked uncomfortable.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just thinking of this now: Let him follow a treat over his head so he will follow it and hopefully "train" that ear to flip back. Just be happy with him and don't touch these ears. One up, one to go. You are half way, either way  Be happy with him.
Thanks for the update, fun picture.


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

Yeah we do that a lot!


----------



## Thorzhammer (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay update because it seems no one ever does... its up to him... if he is inside they are done... but since we moved and got him a yard this is what he looks like when we walk or train or he is interested in something... thanks guys for all the input


----------



## Darla_Hunter123 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thorzhammer said:


> Ok so I taped my 7 month olds ears up, Thor was being mister miserable about it. Taped them last night, taping looked good, this morning there is a ton of redness and irritation so i untaped them and now both ears are done and slighty swollen. I checked for seperation of skin from cartilage but there is none. So it seems to be just swollen skin. Before his one ear would would be up most the time and occasionally both would pop when he found our neighbors cat. I used ear forms and osteobond with foam tape so it would pull out his ear hair with surgical tape over. Did I ruin his ears?? I hope not... his dad was east german working sable and mom was american saddle back and he was from a reputable breeder with papers. Will his ears go back to the way they were? at least i got up sometimes when he was gonna hunt ?


Hi @ thorzhammer i also did that mistake to my pup and they look really similar as you pups when his ears were swollen flap like a pizza .sorry how many days was he like that ? Can i do anything to help him i really feel bad i should nt never tape his ears feel really bad i would like to see if i can help..thanks for your time..


----------

